# Deadly Baby Constrictor



## markannab (Jul 31, 2012)

They even used a thermal IMAGINE machine to try and find the deadly baby. So imagination is definitely involved. But not surprised they're scared of it: Four people couldn't hold it down! Four-foot-long deadly snake named 'Hissing Sid' evades police who even scramble a helicopter to look for him | Mail Online


----------



## wylie88 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol, a bit over the top isnt it...I mean come on, a helicopter....Really?


----------



## humba_jumba (Jul 31, 2012)

four foot long... haha...


----------



## Umbral (Jul 31, 2012)

humba_jumba said:


> four foot long... haha...


That's what she said


----------



## Echiopsis (Jul 31, 2012)

Feel sorry for the elderly lady, that must have been painful :lol:

It's a Colubrid, looks a bit like an anery corn.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 31, 2012)

What I want to know is how anyone is meant to spot a little 4ft snake from a helicopter??? Seriously!


----------



## bencrowe (Jul 31, 2012)

are they serious!!! it looks like a corn and if their saying they had people pushing it down and it still escaped then lets let loose a few burms in that town and set up a few hidden cameras for a tv show hahahahha!!!


----------



## PMyers (Jul 31, 2012)

Not only did they _use_ the police helicopter, they *diverted it from another job* in order to try and track down this god-enormous devourer of men and porche-sized sheep!


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG CALL SWAT! This thing is deadly, its 4 foot! Its gonna eat a baby cat, or even a baby dog, OMG! OMG! OMG!

Plus if 4 foot was able to overpower three people (english or not  ) then imagine if they tried to catch a scrubbie here in Australia haha!


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 31, 2012)

gotta watch them corn snakes, vicious creatures


----------

